# Enlightenment on Perfume



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All!

How one would know if a perfume is authentic or not. I have met someone selling to me Singapore perfumes but compared to prices in Bur Dubai, hers are alot cheaper. 
She explains that it was all packed in Singapore and the oil content is lower(by30%) than US /UK or whatever country.She further claims The scent doesnt lasts long (1-2 days) compared those US/UK/Italy made. But the packaging are exactly the same as "original"

It doesnt make sense to me, would that mean its authentic or just a trick? Is there such a thing as lower oil content?

I have bought few items in Bur Dubai and hopping from one store to another theywarned me not to buy from that corner or that cause they sell fake and some friends warned me not to buy in Karama or be careful enough cause alot sell fake. OMG! this makes the experience so nagging! Where do I go and not be worrying alot.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I have heard of this happening in Latin America. Not sure about Middle East though, but I wouldnt be surprised, as I understand a lot of these companies dont actually manufacture anything.... themselves. Take Calvin Klein for example, this company licenses out their name to a no-name manufacturer willing to pay the fees to use the name. 

So perhaps "Escape" in US is a different company than Escape in Dubai. Although might smell very similar, might not have the exact same ingredients or chemicals. 

I can guarantee this is how Coca Cola works. Coca Cola tastes different throughout the entire world. Some countries use different sugars, corn syrup, etc... and the filtered water used to blend with their formula is also going to have a different taste depending on where it came from.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Its likely to e fake.
There's a huge trade in selling fake fragrances and sometimes the packaging can look 100% authentic. Just check out ebay and you'll see what i mean. 

Oli content can vary between perfumes, colognes and EdTs. But not because iits been packaged in a different country.


----------



## 7100islands (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you guys! On e-bay its like there are thousands of HK/SING/BKK perfumes going crazy.. my common sense tells me its fake then fake, its a version then it can't be original. 
I agree with you nightshadow, like in Thailand you can find Nort Face bags and Levi's at very cheap price, its very hard to tell its fake cause the buttons, zip are original.


----------

